
Ask HN: Add an option to disable karma count numbers in navbar? - flyGuyOnTheSly
I personally find it really distracting!<p>I can&#x27;t seem to stop looking at it no matter how hard I try.<p>I know I could create a special CSS rule to cut it out which would be the HN way to do it... I&#x27;m just curious if others find it unnecessarily distracting as well, really.
======
mkj
Simplest is to just log out. Doesn't really matter if you upvote or not.

------
dward
Why does it distract you?

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Because I keep looking at it when I do not wish to.

~~~
dward
I’d say that’s the how. Why do you look at it when you do not wish too? Habit?
I’d suggest trying to be mindful of your body/subconscious/emotional feedback
next time you have the urge to look. Try to figure out what feelings cue the
urge. This is a meditation technic called a body scan which I find useful in
figuring out why I have and how I can break a habit.

~~~
mtmail
If all that meditation doesn't work I'd go with a CSS rule.

